# My very first button



## floppy (May 13, 2011)

I would like to start this thresd out by sincerely thanking everyone in this forum for the incredible wealth of knowledge and the willingness to share it. With out it I would not have been able to do this. I would also like to thank LaserSteve for the videos he provides on his website, I'm a show me kinda guy so the AP videos and Auric Chloride videos helped me tremdously. I would like to also thank BR 007 for the info he provided me personally. I can't overstate what a wonderful website this is. Now with that being said here is the first button I've melted, coming from 2 batches of fingers weighing a total of 1680 grams. The purity of this button might not meet the specs that alot of the members on this forum would need it to meet, but it looks very nice to me. I am very proud of it, know that I was able to cut fingers off boards and turn them into this makes me very proud. Of course with the help of the Forum. Thank you for taking a sec to check this out. Any comments good or bad would be appreciated.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 13, 2011)

That is a nice looking button. 8)


----------



## Claudie (May 13, 2011)

It is a very nice piece and a nice size for a first button. :lol:


----------



## floppy (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## skeeter629 (May 13, 2011)

Very nice button. Keep up the good work.


----------



## glorycloud (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!!! :shock: 

That is an incredible yield!!

1680 grams of fingers = 3.70 pounds of fingers
If you got 11 grams of gold from 3.7 pounds of fingers
then those fingers averaged 2.97 grams of gold per pound!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Oz (May 14, 2011)

Well done floppy, especially for a first button. Very nice cleaving on the top.


----------



## glondor (May 14, 2011)

Very nice button. Now make enough for a new suit and you are really cookin'.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> That is an incredible yield!!
> 
> 1680 grams of fingers = 3.70 pounds of fingers
> If you got 11 grams of gold from 3.7 pounds of fingers
> then those fingers averaged 2.97 grams of gold per pound!!!


That sounds right about where it should be Jim.


----------



## glorycloud (May 14, 2011)

Wow - find me a thread on this forum that discusses an average of 
3 grams of gold per pound of fingers. In the 50+ pounds that I have
processed so far I have averaged only 1.8 - 2.2 grams per pound depending
on where I bought them and who trimmed the fingers. I have snapped off
countless pounds of fingers and after a while you get a feel for how each
batch is going to come out. It's half the fun to me as I play my own
guessing game as to what I believe each yield should be.

If his fingers were from old telecom boards or mainframe stock, maybe
I could see that but I'd to see a picture of his next batch or anyones for
that matter who is getting that kind of yield.


----------



## floppy (May 14, 2011)

Thats exactly where my fingers come from glorycloud. All telecomm boards that range from the late 60's to the late 70's. Many of which that were never even used.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Wow - find me a thread on this forum that discusses an average of
> 3 grams of gold per pound of fingers.
> 
> 
> ...





floppy said:


> They do look nice dont they. But they aren't pc cards. They are old telcom cards. I don;t know exactly how old but the one has a repair card attched to it thats dated 1975.


He already stated in another thread what he had.
And considering tel-com and mil-spec is 99% of the material I deal with,then yes,I see those yields on a daily basis.


----------



## husker4515 (May 20, 2011)

Well done, very nice color.


----------



## rfd298 (May 20, 2011)

Looking Good. That is a sweet yield.


----------



## jeneje (May 20, 2011)

Nice job, looks great :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 20, 2011)

At the last refinery I owned, in the late 80s, early 90s, I ran fingers that ranged from 1 g/# to 7 g/#, with the average about 2 g/#, or a little more. Since most came to me already clipped, I rarely knew where they came from. The 7 g/# fingers happened once. Besides that, the highest was maybe 4 g/#, or a little less. The guy with the 7 g/# ones had a fair idea of what they ran (at the time, $90/# at a $400 market) but, of course, I didn't believe him until I ran them. I'm thinking he had 50#. I charged him 25% to run them and everybody was happy.


----------



## floppy (May 20, 2011)

I would love to have fingers that gave 7 grams per pound. But I'll take the 3 to 4 I'm getting.


----------

